# campervan



## bromking (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm looking to start the woodwork inside my campervan and will use marine ply where I can. I need to do some framework and am not sure what timber to use.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

why not use run of the mill 2X2's?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

bromking said:


> I'm looking to start the woodwork inside my campervan and will use marine ply where I can. I need to do some framework and am not sure what timber to use.


 








slicksqueegie said:


> why not use run of the mill 2X2's?


+1. Most travel trailers, and RV's use non-specific framing materials with the hopes of not getting wet. As long as the exterior is properly sealed you should have no problem using stock construction grade lumber, like Spruce, Hemlock, Fir, Pine. I would rather use lumber with very small knots.












 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*depends on a few things*

If any of the "timber" will be exposed I'd use Poplar or Maple. Painted or stained? If not then Spruce or knot free pine. No knots to avoid splitting when a fastener is a direct line. Screws or nails? Some construction uses staples air driven.... Can you?  bill


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Assuming the van body is sealed up, no water leaks, which is usually the case, then typical construction grade pine, fir, etc... would be fine. Just make sure you are using well dried material that is split, twist, and knot free. A LOT will depend on what "Woodwork" you are referring to, and what sort of camper van interior layout you have. Pine is great for a lot of applications, but let's be honest here, it's not the prettiest stuff if it will be exposed. So the materials decision will be roughly the same as if you were building furniture or cabinets for the home. Painted or stained / oil finished?, Raised panel cabinet doors, solid panels? flat panels? Are you trying to repair / reproduce what was once factory done, like restoring an old Volkswagen Westfalia camper van? If so then knowing the model year would be helpful as well as the materials they used changed a LOT over the years. 

So give us a bit more detailed info on what you are trying to accomplish and we can give you some more detailed help... Good luck with your project!


----------



## bromking (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for all that. I'm starting from scratch. I was able to buy an ambulance from government auction and it was gutted down to its 1" particle board floor. I have subsequently built a car port for it and a surrounding board walk. I was able to get a fibre-glasser to raise the roof, add an awning and some wind out windows; so, after 11 months, here I am ready to fit it out. Most of the timber you buy out here is either treated with more knots than a boy scout camp-out, or composite pine with all those little bits joined together. I would like to stain both the marine ply and the frame work. I may have to order timber on-line, to get some variety so need to be careful as to what type.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

bromking said:


> Thanks for all that. I'm starting from scratch. I was able to buy an ambulance from government auction and it was gutted down to its 1" particle board floor. I have subsequently built a car port for it and a surrounding board walk. I was able to get a fibre-glasser to raise the roof, add an awning and some wind out windows; so, after 11 months, here I am ready to fit it out. Most of the timber you buy out here is either treated with more knots than a boy scout camp-out, or composite pine with all those little bits joined together. I would like to stain both the marine ply and the frame work. I may have to order timber on-line, to get some variety so need to be careful as to what type.


Are you planning to have the woodwork inside or outside exposed? Sounds like an interesting project. Can you post photos as it stands now?












 







.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I wouldn't use treated wood inside the camper it isn't health especially when it heats up. If you want to lighten the unit up you can make the walls out of 1X2 instead of 2X2 and the cabinets and storage out of 1/4 inch plywood. If it were mine I would put 1 1/2 inch ridged styrofoam insulation in the walls and ceilings and floor if possible.

I built a little teardrop camper and I insulated it like a cooler, it was well insulated and comfortable. I use the thin t&g western cedar for the front wall and ceilings and camo plywood for the side walls. If you look in my album pictures there are a few pictures of the inside I added of the little camper.


----------

